# Flea Market



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Scored a Ridgid #00 tubing cutter for three bucks. Any of you old guys know how to change the cutting wheel? they are not screws. Do I just drive the pins out with a drift? thanks


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

yes, its just a pin, i use an awl to push it through.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank You


----------

